# TV Daewoo modelo DTA 14U1 chasis CP 18 no prende



## El Comy (Nov 24, 2019)

Hola a todos, les comento que aca tengo un TV Daewoo de los pequeños que es tan cariñoso como el monitor, jajajajaaa.
Él también se está protegiendo de un corte?
Chasis CP-18
Modelo DTA-14U1

Si me pudieran facilitar el plano se lo agradecería mucho...

Gracias.


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 25, 2019)

Daewoo DTA-DTB various models - Service Manual


----------



## El Comy (Nov 26, 2019)

Hola a todos.

Les comento que tengo un televisor con la descripción indicada en este tema que necesito reparar y para ello acudo al apoyo incondicional que sé, caracteriza a todos los foristas.
En un inicio el TV no se veía, al abrirlo me percaté que el filtro que está pegado al Flyback estaba reventado y los remplace por uno en buen estado. Ahora hace por prender pero no lo logra, emite un sonido (Chac—Chac—Chac) y el led frontal se prende y se apaga al ritmo del sonido. Además tiene una resistencia quemada que no he podido sustituir por no sabe el valor original de la misma…

Mil gracias.


----------



## KareDany (Nov 26, 2019)

Hola El Comy:

Te adjunto Manual de Servicio de Daewoo DTA-14V1TF Chassis CP185, revisa este esquema eléctrico porque quizás sea semejante al que necesitas.

Saludos;

KareDany


----------



## El Comy (Nov 26, 2019)

Gracias *lynspyre* pero si mal no recuerdo la resistencia es la R108 y en este plano no la veo. No estoy muy seguro pero cuando pueda ir a mi cas veré este detalle para decirles.
Gracias *KareDany* voy a revisar para ver si encuentro la resistencia en este plano, luego les comento.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 2, 2019)

Les doy las gracias por la ayuda pero los planos no encuentro la Resistencia 413, que es la dañada según la placa del TV.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 3, 2019)

Hola el Comy.. puedes subir una foto del chasis que estás reparando? También una donde se observe el lugar de la resistencia por arriba y por debajo. Voy a buscar el diagrama según el código que posteate.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2019)

El Comy dijo:


> Ahora hace por prender pero no lo logra, emite un sonido (Chac—Chac—Chac)



Ésto puede ser el horizontal en corto.
El capacitor reventado si es mas de 100 voltios, es el de "video" (tension de 180 voltios aproximados, de los colores del tubo)


----------



## El Comy (Dic 3, 2019)

OK, ahora mismo no tengo foto pero mañana se las subo. Sucede que tengo el TV en la casa y estoy en el trabajo. 
Gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 4, 2019)

Estas son las fotos.


----------



## lynspyre (Dic 4, 2019)

Buenos días,
Te faltó la imágen del chasis (la carcasa), la parte donde está el sticker con el serial del equipo. Aparte que las imágenes no tienen suficienta calidad como para poder distinguir bien la serigrafía y los componentes.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 4, 2019)

Entendido, voy a ver si logro algunas con mejor calidad.


lynspyre dijo:


> Te faltó la imágen del chasis (la carcasa), la parte donde está el sticker con el serial del equipo


Esta es la tapa de plástico o eso esta en la misma placa?


----------



## lynspyre (Dic 4, 2019)

Si, la tapa de plástico donde está la etiqueta.


----------



## KareDany (Dic 4, 2019)

Buenas tardes colegas:

Te adjunto este esquema de Daewoo que tiene R413 en pin 4 del fly-back( Revisa componentes asociados D407 y C415 para  ver si esquema coincide con tu modelo de Daewoo).

KareDany.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 4, 2019)

Esta es la foto.
KareDany gracias por el aporte.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 4, 2019)

KareDany dijo:


> Te adjunto este esquema de Daewoo que tiene R413 en pin 4 del fly-back(


No he podido descargar, buuuuffffffffff.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 4, 2019)

Aunque las fotos no tienen nitidez no parece el mismo chasis.
La R413 sería de 2,2 Ohms (tipo fusible) que saldría de la pata 4 del flyback e iría al diodo D407.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 4, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Aunque las fotos no tienen nitidez no parece el mismo chasis.
> La R413 sería de 2,2 Ohms (tipo fusible) que saldría de la pata 4 del flyback e iría al diodo D407.


Gracias por la aclaración, voy a ver si puedo lograr unas fotografías de mejor calidad. Esas las tome con mi móvil y se que no son muy buenas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 5, 2019)

Me parece que esa resistencia tiene relacion al jungla, quizas es la alimentacion, o cerca. Quizas algun zener en corto. Lo de la resistencia del flyback, no creo, mas que nada por la hubicacion en la foto y cerca de un transistor


----------



## KareDany (Dic 6, 2019)

Un saludo a todos:

Sube listado de componentes activos de la tarjeta de tu TV: Circuito integrado jungla de video y microprocesador (o micro-croma si están en uno solo) salida vertical, salida de audio, transistor salida horizontal, regulador de fuente de alimentación, número de parte del fly-back, y revisa bien el número de chassis serigrafiado en la placa de circuito impreso. No resulta conocido chassis CP-18, existen varias versiones del chassis CP-185, pero no he visto chassis CP-18. Con el listado de componentes trataremos de buscar esquema genérico para tu TV.

KareDany.


----------



## KareDany (Dic 6, 2019)

Un saludo colegas:

Sube listado con los componentes que tiene tu TV: circuitos integrados de salida de audio, vertical y microcroma, regulador de la fuente de alimentación, transistor de salida horizontal y número de parte del fly-back, para tratar de encontrar esquema genérico para ese chassis. Revisa también el número de chassis serigrafiado en la placa de circuito impreso, de los chassis CP-185 existen varias versiones, pero no conozco el CP-18.

KareDany


----------



## jgreseski (Jun 23, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Les comento que tengo un televisor con la descripción indicada en este tema que necesito reparar y para ello acudo al apoyo incondicional que sé, caracteriza a todos los foristas.
> En un inicio el TV no se veía, al abrirlo me percaté que el filtro que está pegado al Flyback estaba reventado y los remplace por uno en buen estado. Ahora hace por prender pero no lo logra, emite un sonido (Chac—Chac—Chac) y el led frontal se prende y se apaga al ritmo del sonido. Además tiene una resistencia quemada que no he podido sustituir por no sabe el valor original de la misma…
> ...


Saludos.
Tengo un tv igualito DTA 14U1 y me esta haciendo lo mismo. Puedo concluir que es el FlayBack o debo revisar otra cosa.
La resistencia que dices es la que le da la alimentación al FlayBack,  los 108 v y es de 2,2 ohm.
.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 23, 2020)

No tengo el diagrama para este TV, pero la tensión de +B para el flyback, ¿cuánto te indica la tarjeta? Si existe una disminución de este voltaje es debido a algún sobreconsumo en el circuito de salida horizontal, ya sea por daño en el propio flyback o problemas en el yugo de deflexión. Verifica la tensión +B y como lo indica el PCB (Daewoo siempre da los valores de voltaje en sus PCBs). Saludos


----------



## Humberto estevez (Sep 18, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos, les comento que aca tengo un TV Daewoo de los pequeños que es tan cariñoso como el monitor, jajajajaaa.
> Él también se está protegiendo de un corte?
> Chasis CP-18
> Modelo DTA-14U1
> ...


Necesito saber q*ue* str tiene en la fuente éste* D*aewoo*d*...dta-14u1...me podrás ayudar *?*


----------



## Jones66ex (Mar 12, 2021)

Este tema es viejo y es la primera vez que entro a este foro. No se si humberto resolvio pero el dta-14u1 que visto tiene chassis CX-A21FB (CY8895C) y el ic de la fuente es un KA5Q0765RT


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2021)

Humberto entró para preguntar y no volvió más, pero a alguien le vendrá bien la información.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Saludos para todos...

Necesito si alguien lo tiene el diagrama de este TV con Chassis KB-3151c, el tv en un principio no prendía pero luego de medir el voltaje del filtro principal y el filtro más grande de la fuente secundaria lo apagué y al volver a ponerlo prendió pero creo que tiene problemas de colores los números de los canales se ven azul.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2021)

Podría ser soldaduras , mejor resoldar todo !


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser soldaduras , mejor resoldar todo !


Gracias por responder hermano...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Les cuento que resoldé algunas soldaduras frías y hasta ahora está trabajando bien. El problema inicial del TV (según mi cuñada) era que de momento comenzaba a cerrar la pantalla hasta que la cerró por completo, ahora solo queda esperar que se caliente para ver si no repite la falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2021)

Claro , que movieras placa y midieras y ahí saliera andando es un clásico de soldaduras frías o cortadas.

Ahora a ver si no tiene otra falla


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Mirando el TV detalladamente con imagen oscura se ven levemente unas líneas blancas horizontales, podría ser por el cable RCA de video?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2021)

Si es mas bien por arriba , podría también ser muy alto el screen (el flyback tiene dos controles , foco y screen)


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 15, 2021)

Cuando se cierra la imagen, suele ser el sector horizontal el que tiene daño, generalmente un capacitor electrolítico que ha perdido su valor y se ha secado. También puedes sustituir los capacitores cerámicos...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Sería algo como eso, claro que esas rallas las hice yo porque normalmente no se ven solo con imagen oscura y las rallas son muy claras.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Muchachos estoy viendo un defecto muy raro, sucede que uso una cajita para TV Digital que tiene incluido USB. Puse el TV con una película y se ve perfecto pero al cambiar a TV Digital me dice que no tiene señal. Probé con mi TV que es Panda y si hay señal, es posible que el Daewoo vea bien los archivos del USB y no la TV Digital?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 15, 2021)

Pareciera screen un poco alto. 
 En cuanto a la señal de video se supone que la caja saca el mismo tipo de señal (video compuesto) independientemente de lo que reproduzca.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pareciera screen un poco alto.


OK probaré ajustarlo...


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En cuanto a la señal de video se supone que la caja saca el mismo tipo de señal (video compuesto) independientemente de lo que reproduzca.


Eso pienso también pero cómo se explica la pérdida de señal?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 15, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> pero cómo se explica la pérdida de señal?


Configuracion alta para que el TV responda?
Quizas al pasarse a TV Digital, se cambie la configuracion de resolucion...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 15, 2021)

Podría ser, en un tdt con disco duro que tengo al pasar a HD se cambiaba de resolución y se quedaba pantalla oscura. Tenía que ajustar en menú, a veces a ciegas, la resolución para poder verlo.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Podría ser, en un tdt con disco duro que tengo al pasar a HD se cambiaba de resolución y se quedaba pantalla oscura. Tenía que ajustar en menú, a veces a ciegas, la resolución para poder verlo.


Cuando cambio del USB a TV digital pone fondo azul y letrero No señal. LA TV analógica la capta muy pero muy malamente tendrían relación ambas fallas?
De hecho para que la TV Analógica medio se vea y escuche tengo que mover el valor de sintonía fina porque si lo mantengo no quita el fondo azul.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 15, 2021)

A no ser que uses la señal por RF y no por A/V (RCA), y el sintonizador tenga algun problema, lo otro no deberia ser motivo, mas alla de lo que comentamos con @Pinchavalvulas sobre la resolucion..


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> A no ser que uses la señal por RF y no por A/V (RCA), y el sintonizador tenga algun problema, lo otro no deberia ser motivo, mas alla de lo que comentamos con @Pinchavalvulas sobre la resolucion..


Es por AV (RCA), tendría que ver si en el menú del TV esté activado tipo de señal RF o algo así.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 15, 2021)

Elektronics for electronics experts
					

Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



					elektrotanya.com
				




Ahí tienen el diagrama de ese TV.

Si El Comy no lo puede descargar, que avise para enviarselo por e-mail.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2021)




----------



## mcrven (Abr 15, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



Bueno 2... así 'ta má mejol entuabia...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Mil gracias a los dos, pude descargar bien el de Dosmetros.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2021)

Dodmetros recordando aquella falla del RCA, la del filtro cerca del flaibck que era algo parecida a las líneas que le vi a este pero acompañada la falla de imagen opaca levanté el filtro de este tv, el que está cerca del flaiback (4.7uf a 400v) y tenía la pata positiva calcinada y prácticamente partida. Maña pruebo para ver si la falla desapareció, jajajajaa.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

Prácticamente no tengo señal analógica en el TV.
Quise medir el Selector de canales pero no sé en qué pin debo tener los 33 vol, por temor a fastidiar mi multímetro solo medí los 5 vol y están presentes aunque creo que varía entre 4 y 5.


Dónde mido los 33 vol?

Vean el Flyback, creo que es una adaptació:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2021)

Pienso que podría ser en TU1 que curiosamente parece que la pista tiene un tramo desaparecido.. O es efecto de la imagen..


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

No, es humedad, por eso esta oscura y parece desaparecida.
Como dice el pincha, puede ser en "TU1".
Ojo que hay soldaduras que se ven muy mal




El Comy dijo:


> creo que es una adaptació


Exactamente. En algun momento la habre hecho


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No, es humedad, por eso esta oscura y parece desaparecida.


Al parecer tenía una especie de etiqueta pegada ahí y al levantarle quedaron restos del pegamento.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo que hay soldaduras que se ven muy mal


Debería resoldarlo completo, son esas las soldaduras malas?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

Si, si. Aparte de los componentes alrededor.

Lo otro, no es pegamento, es humedad


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

Muchachos se percataron de esto:


Estoy en el trabajo y no tengo el TV aquí pero parece que esa resistencia R104 no está. Cuando llegue a casa me cercioro y les comento. Pero si en verdad no está y esa es la línea de 33 vol entonces debe estar ausente ese voltaje verdad?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2021)

A eso nos referíamos.. 


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pienso que podría ser en TU1 que curiosamente parece que la pista tiene un tramo desaparecido.. O es efecto de la imagen..


Y sí, parece que alguien retiró la resistencia y no la repuso. 
Es por esa y por la de abajo del todo que aconsejaron repasar soldaduras.. 


DJ T3 dijo:


> Si, si. Aparte de los componentes alrededor.
> 
> Lo otro, no es pegamento, es humedad





DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo que hay soldaduras que se ven muy mal


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y sí, parece que alguien retiró la resistencia y no la repuso.


Debería poner una?

Si es R104 según diagrama sería esta?

R104 RD-AZ104J- R CARBON FILM 1/6 100K OHM J

¿100 k?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

Si te refieres al manual de servicio que subio @DOSMETROS en éste post


DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Creo que no corresponde al ultimo TV en reparacion.

Comprueba si éste es mas parecido (puede que algunos numero marcados en la placa, no corresponda con el esquema).
Mas que nada mira todos los numeros de partes de los integrados, flyback y sintonizador. Deberian corresponderse, y si no fuese asi, publica esos datos para buscar un manual de servicio mas certero


----------



## mcrven (Abr 16, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si te refieres al manual de servicio que subio @DOSMETROS en éste post
> 
> Creo que no corresponde al ultimo TV en reparacion.



DJ, el manual corresponde a aprox. 20 equipos indicados en el título.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

Si... Pero no los pines del sintonizador, y ademas no creo que en Cuba haya conector *Euroconector, *o al menos no normalmente.
Ademas enéste post, nombra otro chasis


El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> 
> Necesito si alguien lo tiene el diagrama de este TV con Chassis KB-3151c, el tv en un principio no prendía pero luego de medir el voltaje del filtro principal y el filtro más grande de la fuente secundaria lo apagué y al volver a ponerlo prendió pero creo que tiene problemas de colores los números de los canales se ven azul.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

Disculpen pero casi no se entienden las matrículas de los circuitos integrados sólo pude anotar estos dos:

 (Creo es la Croma o Jungla porque es el más grande)
THOSHIBA-0D-173
E895CSNG7FU7


Y el otro creo que es el Vertical(D78040)
Creo que el Chassis es (KB-3151C)
Muchachos medí voltaje en TU1 como esta, sin poner el componente que falta y tengo 32 vol.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

Por lo que indicas, es igual o parecido al diagrama que subi.

Si con el sintonizador tienes 0V o cercano, entonces tienes problemas con el sintonizador o las lineas de alimentacion/datos.
Minimo deberia haber, creo (ojo CREO) no menos de 20V.

Sigue la linea de "33V", y mide resistencias que podrian estar desvalorizadas, capacitores (o si no tienes para medir, cambia en lo posible)


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

Resoldé el sintonizador y los componentes y ya hay TV Digital pero se mantienen las líneas horizontales que pensé eran provocadas por el condensador del pin calzinado cerca del flyback.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

Excelente.
Si no.fue el capacitor, hay varias opciones;
1) El screen esta muy alto
2) el flyback tiene problemas
3) El diodo relacionado a ese capacitor calsinado y/o la resistencia pueden estar mal
4) Problemas en el yugo
5) Problemas en la generacion del barrido horizontal o el borrado.

Ahora no recuerdo bien, quizas alguien que sepa mejor te pueda ayudar.

Por lo pronto mira el tema del screen...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

2) el flyback tiene problemas
Este es mi gran temor porque por lo que veo es adaptado y no el original.


DJ T3 dijo:


> 3) El diodo relacionado a ese capacitor calsinado y/o la resistencia pueden estar mal


Este lo medí al cambiar el Capacitor y medía bien.
Lo tengo puesto y se está viendo pero se congela y cuadricula con mucha frecuencia la imagen, esto no pasa con el otro TV, el Panda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

El punto 2, tambien puede deberse a la adaptacion propia, en ese caso es cuestion de buscar el original, pero no estoy seguro.

Al ser un diodo rapido, puede que con tester mida bien...




El Comy dijo:


> Lo tengo puesto y se está viendo pero se congela y cuadricula con mucha frecuencia la imagen, esto no pasa con el otro TV, el Panda.


Explica ésto


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> buscar el original


Esto antes de Covid era imposible supongo que ahora será peor, jajajajaajaaaa

Eso es lo que hace la imagen
Con el otro TV no ocurre.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Esto antes de Covid era imposible supongo que ahora será peor, jajajajaajaaaa


Si, si. Me imagino. Por algo la adaptacion...

Esa imagen pertenece a un error digital, pero NO analogica que es lo que tienes ahora.
Me suena raro que de un TV a otro haga ese error.

Reuniendo todo lo anterior, no sera que se va de sincronia, o temperatura, o de valor algo, pero del lado del aparato digital? Es raro que en una TV analogica haga ese artefacto...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> pero del lado del aparato digital


Se refiere a la caja dscodificadora de TV digital?


DJ T3 dijo:


> Esa imagen pertenece a un error digital, pero NO analogica que es lo que tienes ahora.


Si, la imagen es de TV digital la señal analógica apenas se ve y se escucha, esto en algunos canales porque otros no se ven nada. Aquí se usan 2 canales analógicos que salen por el canal 4 y 6 del TV, esos no se ven pero los de los canales 16, 22 y 59 moviendole la sintonía fina del TV se ven y escuchan, muy mal pero se ven y escuchan.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Se refiere a la caja dscodificadora de TV digital?


Exacto, ya que el TV no dispone de sintonizador digital.



El Comy dijo:


> la señal analógica apenas se ve y se escucha


Eso puede ser por la falta de tension de 33V, el pin central del sintonizador esta cortado, u otro problema similar


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Exacto, ya que el TV no dispone de sintonizador digital.


Pero si fuera ella debería hacer el defecto en cualquier TV y sin embargo en el mío no lo hace


DJ T3 dijo:


> Eso puede ser por la falta de tension de 33V, el pin central del sintonizador esta cortado


El problema es saber el valor de la resistencia que iva en ese lugar.
Buscando en Internet encontré esta imagen y creo que es el sintonizador, a la etiqueta del mío le falta un pedazo pero la veo coincidencias en los inicios y finales de las matrículas.


			https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4BshPeKPpakqzd6vwQDuvxOwQEtnsVu3gAw&usqp=CAU


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

Sigo revisando y ahora me percato que la línea del PIN 2 (TU1) con 32 vol en un sentido termina donde falta la resistencia y en el otro sentido termina donde falta un Condensador. Quiere decir que ese pin no está conectado a nada por la parte externa, ha de ser internamente.

Puedo medir voltaje en todos los pines sin riesgo de fastidiar el multímetro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

Donde esté indicado " xx*Vdc*" si podés , no midas horizontal ni cosas raras en la conmutada.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Donde esté indicado " xx*Vdc*" si podés , no midas horizontal ni cosas raras en la conmutada.


Ya lo extrañaba hermano, jajajajaj. Me tiene loco este TV creo que lo voy a entregar como está en un inicio la falla era que no se veía nada pero esta falla la tiene hace tiempo. Lo digo porque mi cuñado siempre pasa trabajo para ver los canales Digitales ya que la Analógica no la ve y viven a más de 20 km de donde vivo yo, en el campo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 17, 2021)

Suele ser que algunos técnicos mal intencionados cuando se les dice que lo entreguen, le quitan algunos componentes por venganza o para que los demás técnicos no lo puedan reparar... Sugiero tengas paciencia, veas componente por componente y el diagrama que te proporcionó @DOSMETROS para ver uno por uno, es el viejo método


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Suele ser que algunos técnicos mal intencionados cuando se les dice que lo entreguen, le quitan algunos componentes por venganza o para que los demás técnicos no lo puedan reparar... Sugiero tengas paciencia, veas componente por componente y el diagrama que te proporcionó @DOSMETROS para ver uno por uno, es el viejo método


Entendido, muchas gracias....

Lo último que hice fue resoldar la entrada RCA del TV, sigo con muy mala señal analógica pero la digital se estabilizó y 100%. Tal vez ese era el problema de la Digital y en el caso de la Analógica ha de ser el sincronizador que tiene problemas. No me atrevo a tocar el escrin porque el Flyback es adaptado y no me quiero complicar más. Mil gracias a todos por el apoyo y la paciencia, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> No me atrevo a tocar el escrin porque el Flyback



Solo giras el de abajo *un milímetro* a izquierda y otro a derecha y ves . . .



También puedes verificar el foco con el de arriba.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo giras el de abajo *un milímetro* a izquierda y otro a derecha y ves . . .


Mil gracias herano, ambos ajustes ralizados al 100%


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 17, 2021)

Entonces funcionó?


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Entonces funcionó?


Si, la Digital 100% y la Analógica 15%. Pero lo van a usar en Digita.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

Se borraron las rayas ?


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se borraron las rayas ?


Sí hermano, 1000 gracias...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

Saludos muchachos parece que este tema es el de nunca acabar , tengo el TV trabajando y todo parece estar bien pero creo (a mi modo de ver) que me falta el color amarillo y tengo mucho verde. Seguro si fuese uno de ustedes, con experiencia, estarían seguros solo de verlo pero yo no tengo mucha experiencia en esto , jajajajaaaa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2021)

Lo que hay que ver es cual de los tres colores esenciales falla, el verde, rojo o azúl.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo que hay que ver es cual de los tres colores esenciales falla, el verde, rojo o azúl.


Cómo hago esto, a simple vista o hay que hacer medidas?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2021)

Viendo la imagen que subiste con el fallo digital, supondría que falta el verde, pero son dibujos y la imagen está fallando. 

Trata de subir un imagen del telediario, por ejemplo, que es lo que sale en directo y con buenos colores. 

La comprobación y medidas básicas principales serían en los colectores de los transistores finales de video, los que están en el zócalo del tubo.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

Ahora estoy en el trabajo luego les subo fotos.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

Esa foto la tomé anoche cuando cerró un canal y pusieron el patrón.
Esta si creo que es en vivo:


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2021)

Si esa pantalla es CRT... se ve bien agotada... no es un solo cañón sino los tres.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Si esa pantalla es CRT... se ve bien agotada... no es un solo cañón sino los tres.


Quiere decir que el Tubo está muy malo?


----------

